# Indicators aka Spring Bobbers now GONE...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I posted this in the equipment section and have already mailed out to forum members who PM'd me...now placing in the General Fshing & Questions section of the forum.

If you're interested *NO COST TO YOU*...just need a PM with address.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=37909


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*

pm sent!

-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*



DallanC said:


> pm sent!
> 
> -DallanC


In the mail...


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*

pm sent!

copple2


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*

That's very cool of you! pm sent  any left?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*



copple2 said:


> pm sent! copple2





REPETER said:


> That's very cool of you! pm sent  any left?


In the mail as of today...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*

I invested in a camera or else I would've been all over it


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*



utahgolf said:


> I invested in a camera or else I would've been all over it


 :? utahgolf I'm confused this isn't about a camera...its about bite indicators...but I am easily confused at times :?

Anyhoo... :O--O--O:

Still have a few left...


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*

thanks k2...got mine yesterday...much appreciated!

copple2


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*

weren't those strike indicators? I have an underwater panning camera for ice fishing. so you can see the fish and your jig. so the strike indicator went out the door once I got that camera.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*



utahgolf said:


> weren't those strike indicators? I have an underwater panning camera for ice fishing. so you can see the fish and your jig. so the strike indicator went out the door once I got that camera.


Yes they are strike indicators or bite indicators or spring bobbers...whatever one wants to call them...Just wanted to be sure like I said, I confuse easily in my old age :mrgreen: ...best of luck to you on the hard deck!!  

...and *GOOD LUCK to all of you UWNr's *this upcoming hard deck season...


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*

Woot! What a great spokesperson you are for these indicators. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*

PM sent...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Still Have a Few...*

For all you folks who PM'd me and informed me you received the goodie package, sure hope these help and work out for ya. Best of luck... Still have some left...not many as they're going fast...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Indictors Now GONE...*

The free strike indictors are now gone. To the folks who PM'd me best of luck and I hope these indicators work well for ya. Best of luck with much success this hard deck season.  

Sincerely,
K2


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Indictors now GONE...*

k2 YOU ARE ONE SPECIAL PERSON! THANKS!


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Indictors now GONE...*

Quick look at the title (INDICTORS are gone, I think you meant Indicators :lol: ) and my first thought, wow, did all the Chris30 bashers go away? :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Indictors now GONE...*

Thanks Kim, I can't wait to try them.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Thanks! Can't wait to try em out this weekend!


----------

